# منتديات طلاب الجامعات الأردنية > المنتدى التعليمي العام >  أول محطة طاقة شمسية بالعالم كانت في القاهرة عام 1911

## دموع الغصون

*

على مدار السنوات والعقود .. اكد العديد من الخبراء المصريين والعالميين ان مصر تتمتع باشعه شمس مناسبه يمكن استغلالها لتوفير طاقه هائله تكفي احتياجات مصر من كافه اشكال استخدامات الطاقه، وان تكون بديلاً للغاز الطبيعي والبترول ومصادر الطاقة المتجددة التي وصلت كمياتها الي مرحله خطيره في مصر، ورغم كل هذا، لم يتم انشاء اي مصدر للطاقه الشمسيه في مصر - او علي الاقل هذا ما يعرفه الكثيرون - ولم يهتم بها اي مسئول، حتي مشروع النهضه "الاخواني" لم يهتم بعمل مصادر طاقة متجددة وانما باغلاق المحال التجاريه في العاشره مساءً!!.



معلومه خطيره لا يعرفها الكثيرون، ان اول محطه رفع طاقه شمسيه في العالم اجمع ، قد تم انشائها في مصر عام 1913 ، مما يعني ان مصر هي اول دوله في العالم دخلت مجال الطاقه الشمسيه والمتجدده، والسؤال الذي يطرح نفسه اين هي هذه المحطه وماذا حدث لها بعد كل هذه السنوات.



محطه توليد الطاقه الشمسيه كان موقعها في شارع 101 بحي المعادي ، واختفت في دروب التاريخ، والان تغطي المباني والرمال والاشجار موقع المحطه، واصبحت في طي النسيان.



البدايه عندما قام مهندس امريكي متخصص في مجال الطاقه يُدعي فرانك شومان، بتشييد محطه للطاقه الشمسيه في القاهره في خريف عام 1911، حيث كانت اول وحده رفع طاقه شمسيه بحجم صناعي في العالم بالمعادي، 20 كم جنوبي القاهره، واحتوت علي خمس جامعات طاقه شمسيه، كل منها بطول 62 متر وعرض 4 امتار و تفصل بينهم مسافه 7 متر، وكان تصميمها مُعدل من محركات تم شحنها من تاكوني وخامات تم انتاجها في الموقع، واستمر تشغيلها لفتره اقل من عام.



وسافر شومان بعد ذلك الي المانيا لعرض مشروع محرك الطاقه الشمسيه الاول في البرلمان الألماني، وتحدث عنها العالم اجمع في ذلك الوقت، وفي عام 1914عاد شومان الي فيلادلفيا في اجازه لبضعه شهور احتفالا بنجاحاته في مصر والمانيا ، ليعرض علي المجتمع الامريكي مشاهد لمحطه الطاقه الشمسيه المصريه عن طريق فيلم يتم عرضه بمسرح الحريه بتاكوني.



وكان لفرانك شومان كلمه شهيره في وقت تشييد المحطه هي : "انني علي يقين من شيء واحد .. ان البشريه لابد ان تتحول لاستخدام الطاقه الشمسيه او ترتد الي البربريه".



موقع وزاره الطاقه المتجدده علي شبكة الإنترنت لا يوجد فيه اي معلومات بالمره عن هذه المحطه وكانها لم توجد اصلا، وهو ما يضع علامات استفهام كبيره حول علم مسئولي الطاقة المتجددة بوجود موقع المحطه من الاساس!!.



المهندسه ليلي جورجي، رئيسه هيئه الطاقه المُتجدده، قالت ان الوزرات كانت علي علم بالمحطه، سواء الوزاره الحاليه او وزارات النظام السابق، وكانت هناك اقتراحات حول اعاده احياء المحطه مره اخري او انشاء محطات اخري مثلها لكن ظلت هذه الاقتراحات حبيسه الادراج، موضحهً ان ذلك كان بسبب رؤيه غير واضحه لملف الطاقه المتجدده وعدم اخذه بجديه تامه.

*

----------


## محمد العزام

معلومة رائعة الكل يجهلها 


مشكورة دموع على ماقدمتي

----------


## حبيبتي والمطر

معلومة جميلة

من الافضل ان يقومو باستغلال الطاقة الشمسية واحياء هذه المحطة

----------


## دموع الغصون

*
مشكورين على المرور و التعليقات الجميلة 

*

----------

